# Extenal Thermal Blind... Which Ones?



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello,

Just done our first weekend away in cold weather and suffered condensation inside the cab windows. I believe the answer is external thermal blinds, but which ones?

'Silver Screens' do them for the Fiat Ducato (2011 model) for £139. Others are available (such as from Outdoor Bits) for around £90. They all look similar, so does anybody know what's the difference?

Is the extra 50 quid worth it?

Mike.


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi there

Dont have knowledge of outdoor bits product but I do know a lot of people on here would recommend Silver Screens as a product.

We have silver screens on our MH and they are great. Fitted in a couple of minutes and they fit snuggly and well.

We picked ours up from the factory as we were on our way to York for the weekend and we did get a discount for collection and paying cash (paid £120 in total I think).

The outdoor bits screens look like they attach with hooks and cords so I dont know how easy they are to fit. Also they dont have the screen fitting round the wing mirrors which I think is one of the main things which keeps the silver screen in place.

The silver screens model has a panel in the centre that you can pull down during the day to let light into the van rather than take the whole screen off.

You could also try these people who are a bit cheaper (but I think that they are the same firm as Silver Screens in disguise) http://www.silverproducts.co.uk/

Hope that this is helpful to you.

Milly


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Taylormade are good

Keith


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We bought some from Taylormade at a show this year and they seem fine to us. Last time there was a thread on this subject though those who've had both Taylormade and Silver Screens felt the Silver Screens were better. I can't remember why though, or whether there is a price difference.


Chris


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Just had a set of silver screens for my RS, very pleased with the quality & excellent fit of them.


----------



## splitwagon (Oct 20, 2009)

Consider a Hindermann outdoor blind. They are made of material similar to aluminiumised 'bubble-wrap', and are very effective. They fit tightly (no wrinkles - I've not needed straps yet), very quickly, and best of all fold up very small - and just wipe dry if wet.

Available here as '4 Season External Fold down Thermal Screens' - but the pictures don't do it much justice:

http://www.outdoorbits.com/thermal-blinds-and-screens-c-34_36.html

We are the only people I've ever seen with this material, surely we're not the only ones?!

Split
~~~~


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We also have Silverscreens Original £120 cash £130 card

Good quality, excellent fit, easy to fit, no condensation 

We are very pleased with them

Aldra


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

We too use Taylormade, they worked fine in minus 5 overnight temperatures this weekend.



kaacee said:


> Taylormade are good
> 
> Keith


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll add to the confusion then! :roll:

We have both of the most common ones, and Silverscreens definitely fit better than Taylormade. They are also lighter and pack away smaller and easier - especially advantageous when sopping wet.

Large areas of the silver coating are coming off the Taylormades, which are about 5 years old but have not had very extensive use. The Silverscreens are nearly new so I can't make a comparison on this point, but others have complained about Taylormades losing their silver coating.

The Taylormades (the extra long version) cover the scuttle and the heater air inlets. This both stops the cold draughts through the heater and keeps leaves on other detritus out of the scuttle - where they inevitably block the drainholes. The Siverscreens do not (I think) come in the long version, but it's the work of a second to turn the heater knob and shut off the outside air intake.

I can fit the Silverscreens on my own and get them tight and secure. Mrs Zeb always had to be in the cab to tug at the Taylormade screen material while I slammed the cab door.

Siverscreens are less affected by strong winds, but that may be because the bottom is held down by the windscreen wiper blades - which is not possible with the longer Taylormades. The latter came with fairly ineffectual tie-downs, but I believe the later models have been improved.

Apart from the silver coating coming off (which is not good assuming I didn't get a duff one) I'd say "_You thinks about all these points, makes your choice and pays your money_". :wink: There's not a lot to choose on price alone, and both do the job they were designed for perfectly well.

For ease and convenience of use I would go for Silverscreens every time, now I have first hand experience of both. _(The old Taylormades are used at home to keep the leaves out of the scuttle.)_

Hope this is not too confusing.

Dave


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I'll confuse the issue even more then :lol:

We have had Taylormade and more recently these...........

http://www.silverproducts.co.uk/

I prefer the silver products type as they are easier to fit(easy 1 man job)and the part around the wing mirror is secured by velcro fastenings which is better than the lace ties on the Taylormades.

There is not much between them as regards insulating properties-both do an excellent job.The silver products fold up and store easier and they also are a better snug fit around the cab.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

splitwagon said:


> Consider a Hindermann outdoor blind. They are made of material similar to aluminiumised 'bubble-wrap', and are very effective. They fit tightly (no wrinkles - I've not needed straps yet), very quickly, and best of all fold up very small - and just wipe dry if wet.
> 
> Available here as '4 Season External Fold down Thermal Screens' - but the pictures don't do it much justice:
> 
> ...


Having an uncomon a class leaves me with an expensive fit, or a DIY thought, having seen alumiumised bubble wrap for sale at £15 for an 8 meter roll that would do the lot... i figured if i used silver ducktape for a neat edge i might be able to make a decent job of it...

or not :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

wakk44 said:


> I'll confuse the issue even more then :lol:
> 
> We have had Taylormade and more recently these...........
> 
> ...


I think I can put us back to square one then Steve. :lol:

Silverproducts are made by the son (I think) of Silverscreens, and are to all intents and purposes identical, except that they are a bit cheaper. I think I read somewhere that the same patterns and materials are used.

Maybe the son has lower overheads? I know from the forum that those who have Silverproducts screens are well pleased with them. 

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have had a Silverscreen in use now for over 10 years and it is still as good as the day as I bought it. 

I also have a Silverscreen "Frost", not sure if they still do them, I hope so. I use it to cover the screen when the motorhome is not in use and that also is over 10 years old. Not quite as good as new but still perfectly useable if a little dirty and stained.

peedee


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> I'll confuse the issue even more then :lol:
> 
> We have had Taylormade and more recently these...........
> 
> ...


 :lol: and to confuse you even more ..my Taylormades, bought at the NEC show last year to fit our 2010 Starburst for around £70 have velcro fastenings and a powerful magnet at the wing mirror fastening and two more magnets to keep the side from flapping in high wind and I can easily fit them on my own :wink: we are pleased with them.

Mike


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

spykal said:


> wakk44 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll confuse the issue even more then :lol:
> ...


Yes, our Taylormades, bought this year also have the velcro fastening, magnets and front extension fittings to stop flapping. I can fit, remove, fold and bag them on my own. We have never needed to use the extensions so I can't report on how effective they are. We have the longer version and have just started using them at home on the drive.

Chris


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi . we have had 2 sets of both there seems nothing in it our present set taylormade we bought for our Dakota and the same set is on our Cheyenne.they have been used right through the cold and heat and are 3years old apart from being a bit dirty no problems . for the fiat x250 i recommend the extra length one because they go over the scuttle to keep the bad weather out .jud


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

..and just to confuse you even extra morely :? , we use a combination of part internal, part external or all external depending on differing conditions.
See >here<

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

What price a double glazed windscreen? 8) 

Dave


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Beg your pardon but I gave the wrong information. We had priced taylormades but OH decided to pay the extra for silverscreens!!!! So silverscreens are good at low temps and fold up well


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Nethernut said:


> So silverscreens are good at low temps and fold up well


All of them are good at low temperatures AFAIK, but Silverscreens and Silverproducts are certainly a lot easier to handle and fold up very much smaller than Taylormades - and go into their bag very easily too.

This is not a major advantage until they are sopping wet. Then the Silverscreens deposit a lot less of the wet on me than the Taylormades did!!! 8O 8O

Dave


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Silver Screens do not make a longer version, but the DO make a separate piece to cover the intake vents, which you fit first, then the screens go over the top, holding this piece tight. 
Also does not effect the wipers as it is cut to fit around the base of the wiper arm.

Depending on which model you are fitting these to, Silver Screens do take their own products back in part-ex when people update their vehicle, and sell these on at much reduced prices, depending on condition.
I wanted a second one for winter storage, without the drop-down front. Got one with two minor marks on, otherwise as new - 1/2 price of a new one, so that is an option as well.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

splitwagon said:


> Consider a Hindermann outdoor blind. They are made of material similar to aluminiumised 'bubble-wrap', and are very effective. They fit tightly (no wrinkles - I've not needed straps yet), very quickly, and best of all fold up very small - and just wipe dry if wet.
> 
> Available here as '4 Season External Fold down Thermal Screens' - but the pictures don't do it much justice:
> 
> ...


You are not alone Split. We have these, though I think they were branded "Isomatten" and a bit more expensive.

Advantages: folded they are only 8" x 2", will shake and drip dry very quickly as they do not soak up any water, quick and easy to put on, very sun reflective.

Disadvantage: not enough insulation for sub zero so I have an 8mm thick foam roll which goes underneath for skiing etc.

Ours have done 160 nights and are like new.

Kev


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

We use ones from Van Comfort, expensive but very good. They are a tight fit, just by looping over the doors and stop all condensation.

We have also cut up bits of silver bubble wrap insulation from B&Q and sealed double bits with silver tape around the edges. These are used for all the roof and side windows. They make a huge difference to the heating of the van and block 99% of light. We use them all year round as they keep the van warm in summer and cool in summer.

Andy


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the helpful advice. I'd noticed second hand Sliver Screens on their website at a useful discount, so might get a set of those.

Thinking of other heat saving ideas now, like insulating the large roof light in the bedroom in the rear of our AutoTrail Mohawk. Maybe a 'pillow' of bubble wrap, made to measure by Mrs G7UXG and wedged into place behind the blind?

Thanks again for all your comments.

Mike


----------



## iceman1956 (Aug 14, 2011)

*External Thermal Blinds*

Just bought a Pre-Used silver screen from Silver Screens direct, same thing, but they say they are not the same company, I think they are what have been returned under warranty and repaired, paid £79 for Ducato 2003. Fits great, and no problems, got next day recorded delivery. http://www.silverscreensdirect.co.uk/Pre Used.html

Also look on Ebay they are always for sale at a good price as well. I needed mine quick so did not wait to get one from ebay[/url]


----------

